# Tell us how YOU wind your extension cords



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

Going on my fourth year in construction, i have been just dying to post this and see what everyone has to say. As we all know, when working for a one-man show - we often have to accept that he will have his own ways of doing just about everything

I have worked for many contractors, both full-time and on the side, temporary and long term, and it blows my fu8king mind how many different people have the audacity to tell me the proper way to wind an extension cord. Furthermore, whenever I use someone elses method and assume that it is the common way, these guys are all so baffled.

I kid you not, I think I have learned 25 different ways to wind an extension cord since I've started, and everyone swears that their way is proper. Ofcourse, when working for a bigger company, this issue is more or less non-existent

Tell me how you wind your extension cords! Dying to know!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## popagorgio (Aug 8, 2012)

quickly:thumbup:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

my girlfriend works for the A's and Raiders and had to wrap cables for the field cameras for a couple years while working her way up. they teach the "over, under" method there. difficult to explain, but works like a charm. you can take 200 yards of cable and drop it off a cliff without worrying about it tangling up. 
if you don't do it right and your cameraman goes running off towards the end zone then it causes an awful mess. when you do it right there's no problem running all over the place, and you can wrap it back up real fast so no one trips on the excess. it works for them so it's the only way i go.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

aptpupil said:


> my girlfriend works for the A's and Raiders and had to wrap cables for the field cameras for a couple years while working her way up. they teach the "over, under" method there. difficult to explain, but works like a charm. you can take 200 yards of cable and drop it off a cliff without worrying about it tangling up.
> if you don't do it right and your cameraman goes running off towards the end zone then it causes an awful mess. when you do it right there's no problem running all over the place, and you can wrap it back up real fast so no one trips on the excess. it works for them so it's the only way i go.


Man, you can't drop the "perfect" way on us and not even try to explain, that is just wrong.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


>


Ahhh... you're one of those:laughing:

I prefer a big azz loop, about 4' long. I've never found a "perfect" way, other than having the help do it, then complaining when it's a big knot.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Over under...


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

r4r&r said:


> Over under...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yPcJD7RVuY


that's the one. difficult to explain, but easy to get once you see the video. thanks.
when i first get an extension cord i unravel it, leave it in the hot sun for an hour to loosen it up and then wrap it this way and leave it out for another hour or so. after using it a few times it "learns" how to lay properly and is good to go until you break off a ground prong. :laughing:


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

what's a ground prong??


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I wrap mine like 480's picture shows. My son learned from me but then learned the over/under way, which is mandatory in the motion picture industry. He will wrap my cords my way but his own cords get the over/under.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> Ahhh... you're one of those:laughing:
> 
> I prefer a big azz loop, about 4' long. I've never found a "perfect" way, other than having the help do it, then complaining when it's a big knot.


I'm one of those too. May be fugly, but they don't tangle.

In my big a$$ loop days it was always an arms length per loop with a slight (maybe 1/4 turn) twist as you coil it.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

thom said:


> I wrap mine like 480's picture shows. My son learned from me but then learned the over/under way, which is mandatory in the motion picture industry. He will wrap my cords my way but his own cords get the over/under.


never understood the way you and 480 do it. what's the advantage? in my experience you can't uncoil a cord as quickly, can't wrap it as quickly, it looks ugly (imo), and it doesn't lay as flat after you undo it.


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

I do all mine the same as 480... I call it daisy chain.

It does not tangle and unrolls easily, if you know how. Watched a friend start from the wrong end on a 100' and I stood there lmao.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

I used to do it that way, like 480, but I don't anymore. The advantage for me was you only unwind what you need and in turn only have to wrap up that much. I only wrapped it single not doubled as he does.


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

Amazing to see a sparky use the daisy chain method. When I used to do it, I had several electricians chastise me, saying I was compromising the cable. :blink:

I now use a couple of small drums that I found at a flea market. Makes for a small package and keeps the long ones neat.

Ditto on the ground prong breaking off. I've had that happen twice this year. I think all of my cords have replacement male ends. But they all are at least 10 years old.

I see it about evenly split among those I work with. Many daisy chain and many just loop it up and throw it over the ladder rack hook.


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

my current boss is insisting on a certain way in which you loosely coil the cord then wrap the excess around the waist which makes a bow like loop. after this you take the excess end of whats left and wind it over-under around the top loop so that when all is done, you carry it by the loose excess end which has the plug, and it tightens while you do but doesn't come too tight. lol. any takers here?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

finakat said:


> my current boss is insisting on a certain way in which you loosely coil the cord then wrap the excess around the waist which makes a bow like loop. after this you take the excess end of whats left and wind it over-under around the top loop so that when all is done, you carry it by the loose excess end which has the plug, and it tightens while you do but doesn't come too tight. lol. any takers here?


This sounds like the carpenter roll, That blue hose below has a carpenter roll. It is the fastest way to roll up:thumbsup:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

over under method allows you to unwrap as much as you want as well. plug it in and lay it on the ground with the female side up. pull what you want and the rest stays coiled. i wrap it with these:
http://www.wrapnstrap.com/900_large.html
put one on the male side and it's always there, but always out of your way.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

It doesn't look like it, but I can unroll a 100' cord in 10 seconds. It always amazes me how people can treat their cords like chit, then get on a forum and pretend they're as fragile as eggshells.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like the wad, ball and toss method.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Rob1954 said:


> How many make sure the cord is unplugged from the receptacle before rolling it up using any method?


Why would that be an issue?


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

*This is how roll*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

txgencon said:


> Why would that be an issue?


Good safety practice in case the cord was cut or damaged to expose the hot wire during the work day. Wouldn't want to be wrapping up the cord around your arm and have an energized wire make contact with your skin while standing on wet ground. :no:

I know its kind of anal, but I used to work for a company that was that way about safety. I still don't walk through overhead door openings if there is a personnel door close by.


----------



## harrystaab (Aug 2, 2012)

Daisy chain! I remember a buddy of mine taught it to me long ago when he taught me how to "slackline". My first day as a framer I learned our crew did the same. It makes unraveling pretty slick.

Another guy I worked for at times used a sturdy (steel?) garden hose reel with a big handle. He did this for cords and for hoses. Kept them right at the end of his trailer, making unwinding and rewinding a breeze. If we ever had to bring cords inside away from the truck, He kept some daisy chained cords hung in the back of the trailer to make ready to carry around. Wrapping up with him was a breeze!


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

ROVACON said:


> Over and under for me. Do your self a favor and buy some double sided velcro to make a nice strap at the end that holds everything together.
> 
> They even make plastic "cord cuffs' if you feel like investing in them.


Yeah 2 sided velcro rules. Leviton makes good stuff in a big roll. Cut to size. I used it for lots of stuff. Really strong and fast


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

All of my long cords get the daisy chain, and further, I paint a line at the half way point. You know where to pick it up and run. Works perfect, until someone grabs your cord and doesn't start it out correctly. Then you cuss, and move on.


----------



## harrystaab (Aug 2, 2012)

Joasis said:


> All of my long cords get the daisy chain, and further, I paint a line at the half way point. You know where to pick it up and run. Works perfect, until someone grabs your cord and doesn't start it out correctly. Then you cuss, and move on.


Marking the halfway line is brilliant!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaEv9wm6gy0


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

We have some small reels that we use to wind up all our air hoses and extension cords.

even the helpers can't screw 'em up that way-they are never tangled and it only takes a few seconds to wind 'em up.

I do bust their balls if I see them running tools on a cord that isn't all the way un-wound( read some where it's bad for the tool if current runs through the cord while it's wound up-reduces amps you can pull or some such thing)
stephen


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I wrap my 25' around my elbow.
I don't wrap my 100', it's in one tangled pile. I just plug it in and then grab the other end and pull.:jester:
It always manages to have enough slack in it to get to where I need it to be.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Stephen H said:


> I do bust their balls if I see them running tools on a cord that isn't all the way un-wound( read some where it's bad for the tool if current runs through the cord while it's wound up-reduces amps you can pull or some such thing)
> stephen


Interesting, just this Sunday after church one of the guys was in the meeting hall and says that he smelled a strange smell. I walked in there and immediatetely smelled burning electrical smell.

It turns out somebody plugged an A/C into an undersized extension cord that was on one of those plastic reels. 
Melted the whole jacket off the cord.

I heard that when it is coiled up it acts like an "electrical coil".


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

TimNJ said:


> I wrap my 25' around my elbow.
> I don't wrap my 100', it's in one tangled pile. I just plug it in and then grab the other end and pull.:jester:
> It always manages to have enough slack in it to get to where I need it to be.


what do you need 2 cords for?just connect the 25 to the 100 and cut your work in 1/2:thumbup:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

When I need about another 15' I just pull out the jumbled mass and add it to the 25'.:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

my father in-law told me to get an extension so he could use the skilly

i bring it over and plug him in at the house,he's pullin the trigger and it's not working he says ''Struble take the knots out of the cord'':blink:i do it and magically it's ok now:blink:he tells me the knots ''ties up the lectric'':blink:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> my father in-law told me to get an extension so he could use the skilly
> 
> i bring it over and plug him in at the house,he's pullin the trigger and it's not working he says ''Struble take the knots out of the cord'':blink:i do it and magically it's ok now:blink:he tells me the knots ''ties up the lectric'':blink:


Had a helper ask me once " why when you unhook a waterhose, there's still water in it, so why when you unplug cord is there no electricity in it":blink:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> Had a helper ask me once " why when you unhook a waterhose, there's still water in it, so why when you unplug cord is there no electricity in it":blink:


the electrons are still there, they're just not moving. funny question though.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

parkers5150 said:


> what's a ground prong??


The prong you break off the cords :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> I heard that when it is coiled up it acts like an "electrical coil".


In theory there could be a bit of interaction between the loops, but in practice they'd have to be very tightly wound on a rigid form to have a measurable effect, which would be quite small. :smartass:

Next time someone tells you that, challenge him to demonstrate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I've seen what results from leaving an extension cord coiled up and plugged in. I didn't hear what they were running off of it, but it burnt down the whole house.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

RemodelGA said:


> I've seen what results from leaving an extension cord coiled up and plugged in. I didn't hear what they were running off of it, but it burnt down the whole house.


That's a whole different thing from voltage drop due to inductance. 99.99% chance the thing was overloaded and heating up as a result. Multiple coils would help concentrate that heat.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

finakat said:


> my current boss is insisting on a certain way in which you loosely coil the cord then wrap the excess around the waist which makes a bow like loop. after this you take the excess end of whats left and wind it over-under around the top loop so that when all is done, you carry it by the loose excess end which has the plug, and it tightens while you do but doesn't come too tight. lol. any takers here?


That's how you store line on a boat


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Big 10 gauge cords get daisy chained. All the smaller ones are rolled up in a coil.
Standard new guy instructions:
Walk to the power source and unplug the cord.
Walk back to the female end and stretch cord out as straight as possible to get coils and kinks out.
Stand still and coil around elbow and thumb letting the other end come to you and untwist.
Half hitch last two feet or so of cord.

When you get the cord out the next time, plug it in and spool it right off of the roll. No tangles no mess.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

chewy said:


> I work with alot of fibre optic and figure the way I coil that is pampering my cords, make a loop then hold it in your hand with the loop laying towards your shoulder, then lay another loop hanging off your hand so it makes a figure 8 then alternate the loops and fold it into a single loop and secure it with a bit of tape or velcro.


Cat6a, Fiber, man you guys down under are way ahead of Canada. I do the occasional fiber back-bone but it's a rare thing here up in Cat5e country.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


>


That is how I do my extension cords, and, its how I teach anyone who is working with me to do the same thing ( a least the cords that go on my truck). BTW I keep my fish tapes on the RH side.


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

i usually wind my cords around my air hoses, ext cords....others ext cords, sawhorses.

100' cord and 50' of knots:laughing:


----------



## valparaiso (Mar 9, 2010)

"Tell us how YOU wind your extension cords"

i don't. i have my laborer do it!


----------



## valparaiso (Mar 9, 2010)

chain sinnet e.g. 'daisy chain'

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aJBHs8meFA


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Daisy chain method here.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow velcro strap


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

world llc said:


> hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow hand elbow velcro strap


Ahhh!!!! No offense meant..to each his own..I hate that method! Instant tangles!


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

my cables have 4 ~ 10 years of memory and if i'm the one running it out it wont knot


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

I do whatever happens, sometimes I do an arm length and cinch the middle. For shorter cords I do hand elbow etc.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

When I was a sparky back in UK I was taught to do the daisy chain method. Never understood why they done it this way though :blink: As soon as I went out on me own I bought a cord reel and it took up much less space and looked much more tidy and was quicker to wind up and unwind. For my cords 50ft and below I either do hand over hand if it's silly cold or just arms length pull then let it hang back into a coil on each wrap. Not sure Wheaton would call this but it's fast and it keeps the cords tidy and they always unwrap easy.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I've gone to the Over under method after reading this thread, after seeing the daisy chain method I'll give it a try, looks like a mess even though it rolls out quick


----------



## Munsen00 (Aug 6, 2012)

WilsonRMDL said:


> I've gone to the Over under method after reading this thread, after seeing the daisy chain method I'll give it a try, looks like a mess even though it rolls out quick


Daisy chain is for people that dont need to throw their cords. Our sparkys do the chain, we harass them for it, being carpenters.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Funny, I've always just wound 'em up elbow to thumb but lately I've been getting into those cinch thingys that clasp on the cord. Keeps 'em real nice and tidy. 

Probably get lost real quick or break but for now I like them.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Have to say I have tried the over under and am really liking it. Always unrolls and not bad once you do it a few times. Used to just overhand coil them, never been a fan of thumb elbow.


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

WOW - a ton of awesome responses here guys, lol thanks again for all the input. Just want to say that I absolutely love CT simply for the fact that I could ask a question so random and obscure as this and get 10 pages worth of responses.

Tried to have this discussion with my boss and got the usual "wtf?! Idfk guy this is the only right way to do it". Haha. One of these days I would love to maybe work for someone on CT. Heck maybe we would all do that one day. Find a person in your area who you agree with all of his posts and goto work ha.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

You should look into the paper or mesh tape thread...


----------



## Munsen00 (Aug 6, 2012)

mbryan said:


> You should look into the paper or mesh tape thread...


Your not supposed to use both?


----------

